# IT is a WHAT?



## Mike1950 (Nov 24, 2014)

Back to that time of year again- Christmas presents. As always I am mass producing a bunch- 14 ?? Double stick taped pairs together so I could sand the same size after band sawing the rough shape. Thought about useing router and template but piece is too small for my comfort zone and I wanted to test my summer find- a jet 12" disk and belt sander. Wood is--- of course BLMaple there will be other wood accents. Tis your job to guess what they are - mine to build them- I hope. 
I am finding the double stick really sticks-especially once you have pushed them together a couple times.
My helper and a hint.


----------



## Brink (Nov 24, 2014)

I know! I know!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 24, 2014)

Brink said:


> I know! I know!



If you know from somewhere else- you are disqualified- otherwise tell us so I know also........


----------



## DKMD (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm not sure, but it looks like something you could whack a kid with to settle 'em down... If you hit 'em too hard, thier tongues hang out...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 24, 2014)

DKMD said:


> I'm not sure, but it looks like something you could whack a kid with to settle 'em down... If you hit 'em too hard, thier tongues hang out...


You know what she is like- you have one about the same age- fun but crazy age. I am going to finance my retirement by blackmailing her with pictures later in life

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 24, 2014)

Looks a lot like the sides for paper towel or toilet paper holders....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mrfish55 (Nov 24, 2014)

Vanity mirrors? Nice start, I need to restart my Christmas start, just about sold all the last batch of boxes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 24, 2014)

Mrfish55 said:


> Vanity mirrors? Nice start, I need to restart my Christmas start, just about sold all the last batch of boxes


 Boy that did not take long!!!!!!!!!! Vanity mirrors with a drawer in the bottom. I have one sorta finished for template. Drawer and frame will be different wood. Mirrors were a problem- until I found mirror tiles on sale at Lowes about a buck each. Should be fun easy project. Well i hope I have a busy month ahead.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 21, 2014)

Sure been a crummy classroom thread!! I wonder who I should blame for that. 
I just have not been able to get into this project. Came close to being firewood multiple times. Reduced it down to 7. I am sick of making little things- next project will be larger. Narrowing in on finish line- THANK goodness!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 21, 2014)

Great looking wood! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 21, 2014)

Very nice, Mike. Can you detail how you're making the mirror swivels please?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 21, 2014)

DLJeffs said:


> Very nice, Mike. Can you detail how you're making the mirror swivels please?



I thought- re thought- bought hardware and then went back to the keep it simple stupid method. The swivel hardware is a guitar knob?- cheap on ebay. I have used them for knobs. 
I drill a little larger hole in the arm so the knob shaft spins but has very littls slack. The hole in the frame fits tight. After I install mirrors I will glue shaft into frame. It will spin in arm hole but be permanent in frame. Well at least that is the plan.


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 21, 2014)

Lookin good Mike......

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 21, 2014)

Looking good Mike! Can you post pics of the finished product please? TA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 21, 2014)

Tony said:


> Looking good Mike! Can you post pics of the finished product please? TA



Tony this is the worst classroom thread I have done but I will give you finished pics.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 21, 2014)

> The swivel hardware is a guitar knob?- cheap on ebay. I have used them for knobs.
> I drill a little larger hole in the arm so the knob shaft spins but has very littls slack. The hole in the frame fits tight. After I install mirrors I will glue shaft into frame. It will spin in arm hole but be permanent in frame. Well at least that is the plan.



Brilliant! Thanks. Aren't the guitar pegs plastic or metal? So you'll use epoxy glue?


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 22, 2014)

DLJeffs said:


> Brilliant! Thanks. Aren't the guitar pegs plastic or metal? So you'll use epoxy glue?



They are wood. I will use titebond. They fit pretty tight without the glue.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 22, 2014)

Here I am at finish line- one finished and they all should be done tomorrow. Turned out alright?? Not my best effort.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 22, 2014)

We're all our own worst critics. Those look pretty darn good and your effort must have been just fine.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 22, 2014)

DLJeffs said:


> We're all our own worst critics. Those look pretty darn good and your effort must have been just fine.



The young ladies will like them- Me I wish i had done different? It is what happens when you design in your head- some are cool and some not. Does not help that I am sick of making small things. Last big thing was my bench and I sure as hell do not need another bench. Shop cabinets and a buffet are next on list.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 23, 2014)

Well last picture- a whole herd of them finished.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (Dec 24, 2014)

Mike, I don't know what you're unhappy with, these look great to me! I'm sure the young ladies will love them and they will become heirloom pieces. You should be proud of your work on these!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 24, 2014)

Tony said:


> Mike, I don't know what you're unhappy with, these look great to me! I'm sure the young ladies will love them and they will become heirloom pieces. You should be proud of your work on these!



That is exactly what Kathie says- me I won't be building them again- at least not like these. But thanks and the girls will love them.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 24, 2014)

They look good to me too Mike. I think I may know why you're not happy with them though. If you'd made the sides and frame both a little thinner (thick = more masculine) and made use of a french curve a little on the front and sides to make them a little more "frilly" a.k.a. "girly" maybe you'd liked them more. They look good to me and I know they'll love them - just trying to guess why you aren't totally wild about them and that's my guess.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 24, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> The young ladies will like them- Me I wish i had done different? It is what happens when you design in your head- some are cool and some not. Does not help that I am sick of making small things. Last big thing was my bench and I sure as hell do not need another bench. Shop cabinets and a buffet are next on list.


I thought my bench was next on the list!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 24, 2014)

SENC said:


> I thought my bench was next on the list!




It could be-hell I have time to make 2 by his birthday.............. Love making benchs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 24, 2014)

Kevin said:


> They look good to me too Mike. I think I may know why you're not happy with them though. If you'd made the sides and frame both a little thinner (thick = more masculine) and made use of a french curve a little on the front and sides to make them a little more "frilly" a.k.a. "girly" maybe you'd liked them more. They look good to me and I know they'll love them - just trying to guess why you aren't totally wild about them and that's my guess.




Not the style the wood or ETc. Etc. I am just sick of small things- burnt out- whatever. They look nice- my heart just was not in it so it became woodworking instead of woodfunning..........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 24, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Not the style the wood or ETc. Etc. I am just sick of small things- burnt out- whatever. They look nice- my heart just was not in it so it became woodworking instead of woodfunning..........



I gotchya. I know the feeling. I'm working on a small frilly thingy now and not wanting to. I have two trestle tables started one that predates WB and also a utility table, and a couch table that I can't possibly get to before March or later and it kills me to walk past the started parts. I get tired of moving them around and vow to stop the world and finish them but every time I try something comes up I cannot push aside. Momma never told me there'd be years like this. Or decades . . . . .

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------

